# Opening Up A New Can Of Worms!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Guys, I would like to open up this thread to New Ideas.... What would you like to see made for you Nissans, This thread is not limitted to just the B14. 

Just some thaughts,

C/F Canards
C/F Bumper diffusors
C/F Vents

What are your Ideas????????????????????


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I want a Nightrider or General Lee conversion kit.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm getting those vents!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

CF rear view mirror housings
CF trunk lid
CF door panels


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DO LUCK FENDERS !!! i want them


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Custom Carbon-Fiber wing and Hood Scoops. Also how about the middle panel in between the windows... 

Oh and scorchin...I need those tweeter pods man!!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
There is always door handles for those into that sort of thing. I prefer the door sill type of things.

Seth

P.S. does it have to be carbon fibre. What about fibre glass or al-you-mini-um (rhymes with jag-you-are). I guess it is something that goes in a mold so that rules out the last one.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

c/f exhaust
c/f windshield
c/f popsicles

....I'm sorry, what were we talking about again

OH YEA.....
C/F TAIL LIGHTS WITH THOSE ROUND 4" TAIL LENSES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> OH YEA.....
> C/F TAIL LIGHTS WITH THOSE ROUND 4" TAIL LENSES!!!!!!!!!!! [/B]


YEAH!!!!! CMON scorchin!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *YEAH!!!!! CMON scorchin!!! *


 c'mon, let stoopid parts make them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *YEAH!!!!! CMON scorchin!!! *


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Carbon fiber decklid B13
Carbon fiber doors B13
Bolt on lexan quarter glass B13


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *DO LUCK FENDERS !!! i want them *


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*VENTS!*

CF vents, ones that you would have to cut the bumper and support to fit. To elp direct air to the rdiator when you have a FMIC. 

Basically like R33 vents on a stock bumper.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

4" round LED taillights in the 3D style but flush not sticking out.
true projection headlights for 03 specV(can't forget the 02's).
Digital display(gauges)speed,tach,etc. specialy made for specV...
indepentent rear suspension for specV
3.5 V6 for specV( :0 )
larger gas tank!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good point, B14s need true projectors too. would it be possible for stoopid parts to take the ORIGINAL nis-knacks projectors and replicate it?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *good point, B14s need true projectors too. would it be possible for stoopid parts to take the ORIGINAL nis-knacks projectors and replicate it? *



ohhhhhh yeah!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
He does do retrofit stuff, get those 'D2' lenses or whatever they are called that come in BMW's and Audis. They are made by Hella I think. They get a Matrx projector or the ebay stuff and retrofit the HID lens to the projector housing. Have it set up, one lens for low and high, or two lenses one low and the other high. In the one lens case you can do all sorts of stuff with the second opening. But make it ready for sale, just pick the Ballast and bulb of your choice and plug it in. Its a shame that this would cost a grand though. Figure parts are $300 (lens and projector) then there is labor (you can tack on at least $100) and then the HID kit which is $4-600.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I didn't mean for an HID kit. the original Nis-knacks projectors had real projector lenses for halogen bulbs. The crap matrix has out now is not good for anything period. talking about halogen bulbs, the projectors had an actual directed beam of light while the matrix "projectors" don't have any real lense and they scatter the light everywhere. If I were to do HID, I would prolly do that method.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i don't know about you guys but maybe a less expensive price for a turbo kit for our ga16de, for the hot shot price i could do an sr20det swap for that much.(3,700)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
How about an alternative to the prop rod. '97GA16 said you need some sort of fabrication to do it...
Also, how about that little lip thing that makes your car look like Bubba from forest gump. Its usually C/F so that'll make the C/F junkies happy. It also has two metal/aluminum/titamium tie rods that hold it to the front bumper. Its used for aero stuff but like most aero mods in practical terms its useless.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> How about an alternative to the prop rod. '97GA16 said you need some sort of fabrication to do it...*


yeah, that would be pretty nice. I tried doing that project with some pneumatic struts from discount auto, but when I closed the hood, there was no room for the struts to go. All I managed to do was drill holes in the inside portion of the hood. An alternative to the prop rod would be a good project.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I say you make an alternative to the Stillen lip. But not as extreme as the one on your car.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

so u all pretty much want anything carbon fiber?!?! lol. IMHO if i put everyone of those CF parts on my car i would think it looked a little tacky. to much.

what i think would look real good is a carbon fiber front lip. something clean looking like a jdm 'teg lip.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

zeno said:


> *I want a Nightrider or General Lee conversion kit.  *


or a jedi starfighter kit would be cool



how bout a carbon fiber trunk lid


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how about a kit that will convert the entire car into C/F and we can add Guns, Lots of guns for those heavy traffic hours. We can have the vents open up and shoot lasers, LOL.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You know that black junk in the B pillar that covers the drivers door and part of the center of the car. Can you make a cover for that. They descintegrsate fairly easily and always need touchup paint. Is is possible to make a cover and just glue it on? Yes for the C/F junkies it can be carbon fibre. For me fibreglass is fine.

Seth


----------

